# Anyone else a bit dissapointed by a "standard" number of giveaways this season



## TomislavEP (Jan 2, 2021)

Although I've (with difficulty) managed to build a well-rounded library of commercial software titles over the years, I've reached the phase when I must slow down for a longer while. Making the ends meet only with music, there are many other tangible and more important things that I've been neglecting for some time, due to tempting discounts in the software department.

However, it is always a satisfying feeling when you add something new to your palette. Lately, I've been thoroughly exploring a number of top-quality free resources, particularly Pianobook, Spitfire Labs, and Klang. While these can often match many of the commercial libraries that I have when it comes to quality and usability, I'm always especially happy when I come across some generous giveaway. After all, we are all still kids in our hearts. 

I'm must say though that I've expected to see much more generosity in these difficult times. I understand that everyone is always fighting for more profit and that times are very hard for the smaller developers. But there are also plenty of heavyweights out there that could probably afford to give away something from their extensive portfolios as a gesture of goodwill. Unfortunately, there are only a few companies that tend to do this traditionally, and even those didn't break their usual routine all that much this year. Instead, we're mostly greeted by discounts that were also pretty standard, at least from what I saw.

I probably sound like a spoiled brat here, but I feel somewhat dissapointed.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I probably sound like a spoiled brat here


Yes.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 2, 2021)

I would guess the impact of the worldwide pandemic has been felt by developers as much as anyone else. Remember most of these companies aren’t Amazon sized but very modest. Even the bigger ones still are fairly small operations compared to major companies.

I work in music retail by day and I can tell you even the big manufacturers suffered incredibly during 2020. Domestic distribution of Roland and Yamaha were so bad they had to look to other suppliers. A plant overseas burnt down in Yamaha’s case which has delayed some of their product line until mid summer 2021. And don’t get me started on Fender who also has been hit with massive delays. 

Point is, if huge companies like these have suffered setbacks due to the pandemic, why would anyone expect sample developers who have much smaller infrastructures to offer free stuff?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jan 2, 2021)

Nobody is giving away free Guitars in any Music Store I went to.
My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined. How dare they ...


Sorry but this is the most unnecessary thread on VI-C. Just because it is software and can be doublicated it is still a tremendous cost to produce sample libraries and in no way are you entitled to more free stuff because there is a worldwide pandemic. Artists are hit worldwide by Corona, and when composer don’t have any income, then they don’t tend to buy new samples. Which should also influence the sales of all developers for VI’s.

And on a different topic. When developers put out free stuff it is NEVER out generosity. That is a business model to generate clicks and attention on your other products.

And that is coming from me who put out a free organ library.


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm must say though that I've expected to see much more generosity in these difficult times.


@TomislavEP - have you already considered to put something out yourself? something free for others to enjoy _in these difficult times_?


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 2, 2021)

I think I’m on the exact opposite end of the spectrum. Never in time have I ever seen so much stuff being given away for free than these last years.

LABS, PianoBook, BBCSO Discover are all free things from just ONE developer that already surpasses the paid stuff of 10-15 years back.

And then there are all the other developers too. I think we’re all spoiled with amazing free and cheap stuff these days. In spite of the pandemic.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 2, 2021)

@mybadmemory exactly! Not only have there been some great freebies but also some terrific affordable offerings out there.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 2, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> @mybadmemory exactly! Not only have there been some great freebies but also some terrific affordable offerings out there.


Yeah! The prices for able to do what we do have really gone down to a level where it’s available for a much larger group of people than just a few years back.

When I started out, in the late 90s / early 2000s, there was NO free stuff at all, and the paid stuff cost 5-10 times more than today. And didn’t sound nearly as good.

Just think back at the amount of hardware needed back then. And the price of the software. Compared to now, when you can basically get around with just a laptop and all the amazing free resources that are on offer. Not just sounds but also in terms of leaning and community. 

And if you really like to spend and buy a full orchestral offering from a top tier company, it’s still much cheaper than it used to be. This democratization of high end tools, not just in this business but in many other as well, is what I find most exciting about the future of creativity.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 2, 2021)

FWIW: this is happening everywhere currently. Everyone who works a job that involves customer contact, support etc. says they're dealing with a lot more petty queries and requests for free stuff because of "the difficult times" or "the virus".

Maybe that's the flipside of living in a careless capitalist society bubble. When something goes wrong, people think they must alleviate the fear and pain by acquiring more consumer goods, or they feel more safe if someone gives them something for free, I don't know.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

This year has been great for freebies, the ones you mention LABS, Pianobook (remember SF cover the hosting costs of Pianobook, which I can't be cheap), Klang have been amazing in the quality they have given us this year. Then there is BBCSO Discovery which is incredibly generous (I know Christian released this due to the high cost of sample libraries relative to a lot of peoples income, but I am probably not the only one that ended upgrading to Core, then Pro, so was also good marketing).

Then we have all the free Synths this year, like Vital. We have also had some very cheap deals as well from Izotope and free with purchase stuff. There is also Analog Obsession and Airwindows for free effects plugins. Plus the no minimum spend vouchers from Plugin Alliance, where you could pick items that were then free.

SF also gave out presents to some of the people that had commented on SF social media. There were gifts for some contributors on Pianobook (including a everything SF bundle) and everything that SF releases in 2021 to some of those that contributed to Wintervoices. Plus we had the Tomobla. For me that is some serious generosity

For me it has been a year or some really great deals and some excellent freebies.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I probably sound like a spoiled brat here


your words not mine


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 2, 2021)

We all know it, the way this industry is headed, the inevitable development is devs _paying_ us to use their free libraries.


----------



## Technostica (Jan 2, 2021)

From my recollection there were more freebies than ever last year.
Particularly when lockdowns first kicked in late Spring and early Summer.
I have loads of decent stuff on my iPad which was free from big name companies.
Felt really lucky as I only bought it about 4 months before that.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> When I started out, in the late 90s / early 2000s, there was NO free stuff at all, and the paid stuff cost 5-10 times more than today. And didn’t sound nearly as good.


Indeed! And some of us started when editing tape involved razor blades and chalk (Razor blades and white powder, in studios? Who'da thunk it), and when Cubase looked like this:






Before that, however, I was dubbing between home tape-decks and VHS recorders, then progressing to 4-tracks etc. Happy days!

_*(EDIT:* This comment was intended as a general response to the thread_)...Anyway! I don't think the op is really being ungrateful. I'm certainly grateful for his efforts in sharing the freebies he finds, with the forum. Perhaps, not the best advised thread, but maybe we don't need to give hi a 'virtual' beating for it.

This is as good a moment for some light relief:


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Indeed! And some of us started when editing tape involved razor blades and chalk (Razor blades and white powder, in studios? Who'da thunk it), and when Cubase looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No virtual beating intended at all! Just tried to offer my own contrasting perspective of appreciation for how much great free there is!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Indeed! And some of us started when editing tape involved razor blades and chalk (Razor blades and white powder, in studios? Who'da thunk it), and when Cubase looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for those that have never seen it here is the orginal Four Yorkshiremen sketch pre-python.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> However, it is always a satisfying feeling when you add something new to your palette. Lately, I've been thoroughly exploring a number of top-quality free resources, particularly Pianobook, Spitfire Labs, and Klang. While these can often match many of the commercial libraries that I have when it comes to quality and usability, I'm always especially happy when I come across some generous giveaway. After all, we are all still kids in our hearts.


Love that feeling too, which is why I struggle to say no to a bargain. Feels great having something new and to feel you got something that costs money for free. Though I still get quite excited with each, LABS, Pianobook and Klang freebie.

My antidote to that is discovering new things in what I have as I have barely explored 10% of what I own.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> No virtual beating intended at all! Just tried to offer my own contrasting perspective of appreciation for how much great free there is!


Sorry, man! I didn't intend that comment for you, but as a general response to the forum. I actually thought your post was a good way to steer the conversation towards something a bit more useful. Sorry, again.


----------



## peladio (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I probably sound like a spoiled brat here, but I feel somewhat dissapointed.


Sorry but you said it yourself..

Pandemic or not..we live in times when you could almost build a professional toolbox with freebies only..

Sonuscore gave away a felt piano that's as good as any paid library, Pianobook..Plugin Alliance where with a bit of skill you get a free plugin every now and then..not to mention TDR plugins which are mostly free and among the best available..Arturia gave away a fantastic plate and Vital synth is free too..

Spitfire also offer a whole orchestra for free for Pete's sake..

Don't get me wrong but I'd practice gratitude more in 2021 if I were you


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Indeed! And some of us started when editing tape involved razor blades and chalk (Razor blades and white powder, in studios? Who'da thunk it), and when Cubase looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that skit


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

peladio said:


> Sorry but you said it yourself..
> 
> Pandemic or not..we live in times when you could almost build a professional toolbox with freebies only..
> 
> ...


I had forgotten about TDR! Between what you get with your DAW, TDR, PA freebies, Analog Obession, plus random freebies, truthfully you could mix and master with just stock and freebie plugins.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 2, 2021)

> Anyone else a bit dissapointed by a "standard" number of giveaways this season​


Imma say 'no'.

Considering 'how awful 2020 was' (I didn't notice, but that doesn't mean much) we maybe should be happy we got any at all?

I don't particularly need a reason to be happy we got anything at all but I've observed there are levels of entitlement.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm just surprised there's no "new year" sales following the "end of the year" sales..esp from 8dio and other endless bargain sites..Some of us still have money in our wallets..come and get it!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> I'm just surprised there's no "new year" sales following the "end of the year" sales..esp from 8dio and other endless bargain sites..Some of us still have money in our wallets..come and get it!


Possibly not from the bigger sample library developers, but there're always things going on sale. Audioplugindeals, JRRShop, AudioDeluxe, LootAudio and PluginBoutique have a constantly, but changing sales inventory


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Sorry, man! I didn't intend that comment for you, but as a general response to the forum. I actually thought your post was a good way to steer the conversation towards something a bit more useful. Sorry, again.


Actually aside from a couple very harmless quotes of his own admission, most responses have been measured and an attempt to provide a contrasting perspective. I haven't seen anyone rip the OP a new one.. not even close. people are being very civil.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 2, 2021)

There’s never been a better time for making music...tbh there is so much choice and developers competing the market is saturated....

Freebies serve one purpose....they are used to boost sales...there is nothing wrong with this either...but let’s keep things in perspective...

Wages have to be paid.

I would argue that sales don’t actually exist...think about it...who buys a Spitfire library at full price now we know the sales plan for the year?....All spitfire need to do is lower their prices completely and never have sales....but this would not boost profits....People need to feel they are getting a bargain.....within a limited timeframe....it’s perfect marketing....

And good on them...all developers do it....OT gave us a free €25 to get inter into their SINE eco system.....and good on them...it’s marketing...

Izotope is just a disguised subscription model...

The developers push the drugs we have a free taste and the next minute our credit cards are blown.....rinse and repeat....


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 2, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Possibly not from the bigger sample library developers, but there're always things going on sale. Audioplugindeals, JRRShop, AudioDeluxe, LootAudio and PluginBoutique have a constantly, but changing sales inventory


Quite true..And I must say, I filled up a good part of a hard drive with free stuff this year. If you're into samples, there's constant free offerings as well. I go to several music news sites like rekkerd.org and others and catch a lot of "flash' offers, and other giveaways..I got 3-4 free plugins just from Waves. 
I was expecting some updates though, like the Orchestra Complete 2 (new presets maybe?) and Modal Runs Midi drop...oh well..patience my friends, one day we'll have all we need to write our masterpiece.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 2, 2021)

It seems that I've gotten what I deserve here. Well, after a solid number of positive reactions that I received here during the last two years, I guess it was time for me to go a bit astray.

Now I certainly wish that I didn't post this, though my intentions were not to induce any negative feelings. I guess that I'm venting a bunch of negative energy that I have lately in the wrong way and for that, I apologize. This year was very difficult for me: I had a number of serious illnesses in my family, I've lost my primary source of income as a pro and studio musician due to a pandemic, and I'm yet to start capitalizing on my work as a composer and a producer because of the limited means and the number of other difficulties. Also, there was a series of natural disasters lately that struck my country rather badly, so we're all quite shaken by it as a relatively small community.

BTW, anyone who follows my posts here could easily see how much I appreciate all the wonderful free resources we have at this time. I was also always happy to support the hard work of each of the developers whose software I managed to purchase over the years, even though my budget is probably very modest compared to the ones of the many people around here, at least judging from the countless topics about the new no-brainer acquisitions. I wish that I could personally do more for this community, but at this time all that I can do is to share my own work on Soundcloud, which for the time being, brings me nothing more but personal satisfaction.

Once again, I'm sorry if I offended anyone personally or for sounding ungrateful. No hard feelings, I hope.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 2, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Actually aside from a couple very harmless quotes of his own admission, most responses have been measured and an attempt to provide a contrasting perspective. I haven't seen anyone rip the OP a new one.. not even close. people are being very civil.


Perhaps it's my perception/interpretation that's at fault, but I just thought we were going full-speed ahead into 'Why so ungrateful?' territory. Apologies.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> It seems that I've gotten what I deserve here. Well, after a solid number of positive reactions that I received here during the last two years, I guess it was time for me to go a bit astray.
> 
> Now I certainly wish that I didn't post this, though my intentions were not to induce any negative feelings. I guess that I'm venting a bunch of negative energy that I have lately in the wrong way and for that, I apologize. This year was very difficult for me: I had a number of serious illnesses in my family, I've lost my primary source of income as a pro and studio musician due to a pandemic, and I'm yet to start capitalizing on my work as a composer and a producer because of the limited means and the number of other difficulties. Also, there was a series of natural disasters lately that struck my country rather badly, so we're all quite shaken by it as a relatively small community.
> 
> ...


It's okay man, it sounds like you are going through some tough times and we all need to vent, even if in the end it was misplaced. It happens, you are a good person, you are allowed an off-day or misthought out post.

I hope you and everyone else sees a brighter 2021


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> It seems that I've gotten what I deserve here. Well, after a solid number of positive reactions that I received here during the last two years, I guess it was time for me to go a bit astray.
> 
> Now I certainly wish that I didn't post this, though my intentions were not to induce any negative feelings. I guess that I'm venting a bunch of negative energy that I have lately in the wrong way and for that, I apologize. This year was very difficult for me: I had a number of serious illnesses in my family, I've lost my primary source of income as a pro and studio musician due to a pandemic, and I'm yet to start capitalizing on my work as a composer and a producer because of the limited means and the number of other difficulties. Also, there was a series of natural disasters lately that struck my country rather badly, so we're all quite shaken by it as a relatively small community.
> 
> ...


Hoping for the best for you, your family and countrymen. Here’s to a brighter year than the last one.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 2, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> Now I certainly wish that I didn't post this, though my intentions were not to induce any negative feelings.


We've all been there.  On the bright side, it's a fun thread.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 2, 2021)

Inversely to how this thread started it has become a celebration of all the great deals and freebies we have had this year. Plus it is a nice a reminder of the free things I got, but haven't used yet.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 2, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Inversely to how this this thread started it has become a celebration of all the great deals and freebies we have had this year. Plus it is a nice a reminder of the free things I got, but haven't used yet.


Yes I like the way this thread evolved. 

Dare we hope for more of this in 2021?


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 2, 2021)

Yeah men, i had to pay for SSO Complete and SStdO Pro and BBCSO Pro and BBS and and and...

Man, why did i not get all this for free....dammm


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> for those that have never seen it here is the orginal Four Yorkshiremen sketch pre-python.



What is Igor doing with the Python?! Didn't know this one...
"We used to wake up half an hour before going to bed" I'm dying here


----------



## premjj (Jan 3, 2021)

I had put together a list of freebies that were offered as BF/CM/Christmas/NY promotions during 2019. The total count there was #38.

This year the same list for 2020 is already at #77. It would be even higher counting LABS, Sonokinetic Ibrido Favola and Pianobook and some more that haven't been added yet.


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 3, 2021)

premjj said:


> I had put together a list of freebies that were offered as BF/CM/Christmas/NY promotions during 2019. The total count there was #38.
> 
> This year the same list for 2020 is already at #77. It would be even higher counting LABS, Sonokinetic Ibrido Favola and Pianobook and some more that haven't been added yet.


Yes, this! We've had a lovely end of year, check out the thread by @premjj, who's done a great job there. And when you include Labs and Pianobook, that makes for a very generous year and end of year 2020, despite the difficulties for everyone, as other members have pointed out


----------

